# Best way to sort these (badly repaired) paint chips?



## saitrix (May 8, 2011)

Hi,

I have just purchased a car and I am wanting to sort out some of the repairs the previous owner had done.

http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/855103/1/DC2 Paint?h=b7c90c

Those are all the bad bits of the paint. On the long scratch am I correct to say that I should get a touch up kit for it, then use wet and dry to sand it smooth?

Could a similar method be used on the areas missing paint in the other pictures or are they too large areas? I have used the build up and sand back method before on an old car years ago, other than that I haven't done too much paint repair.

Any help or direction on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard...:wave:
Sounds pretty sound sure others will advice better, the last one looks like thats a big area that needs fully rubbing back....:wall:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I personal would get them sorted by a body shop or smart repair. But if you are competent..









The paint has failed here, you will need to take it back to where the paint is good, then probably a spot of high build primer, flat back and paint..









You could always fill this with paint, but you need to prep it first. Something like top stop would be better, then blow in..









No reason this can't be treated like any other stone chip..









Again no reason this can't be touched in..









This could also be touch up, the chip on the right may need a little attention, looks quite deep, is it on a spoiler..

Hope this helps..


----------



## saitrix (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the help here!

That pic where the paint has failed is on the spoiler, just out of shot to the last pic you have commented on. I guess it could be easier to just get the whole spoiler sprayed?

Good to know the middle two can be touched up no problems there, I can at least sort those out. Though sorry for not knowing, but what is top stop?


----------



## saitrix (May 8, 2011)

Also would this be a good kit to get for the stone chips?

http://www.paints4u.com/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=6912


----------

